# Hi All - cat with heart failure and mitral valve insufficiency



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

My wife and I are owned by our 13 year old kitty Bear. Been looking around online since he got sick and we had to rush him to the er vet Sunday and this looked like a good place to hang out and get support. 

He's been our baby since he could fit in the palm of our hands and now he has heart failure an mitral valve insufficiency. Our last few days have been really rough since he wouldn't eat once we got him home but he's finally starting to act normal today which is making us feel a lot better. Now we will just cherish every minute with our baby. 

Anyway bit of a downer post I guess but figured I have to start somewhere.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I hope kitty Bear is doing better.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Poor Kitty Bear...one is never ready to hear this kind of news about a beloved pet...
It is wonderful that he's had 13 years with you guys!
Yes, cherish your time with him and spoil him even more!
Hugs and prayers


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this.  I adopted our Lacey last January (2013), thinking she was 3 years old. She'd always been a quite sedate. One year later when it was time for her rabies booster, I find out from the new cat only vet that she is more like 8 years old, or older with mitral valve insufficiency and kidney disease. I normally adopt seniors and was hoping for a decade with this girl, but the Heavens thought differently and sent her my way. I think of her here as hospice and love her unconditionally. I know this is hard for you. Are you going to get an evaluation and prognosis from a feline cardiologist?


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

So sorry about your cat. My cat Mashka had a mitral valve defect and went to congestive heart failure after she was put on prednisolone for her IBD (or Lymphoma). She was a little than 13 when this happened and lived for another year and a half. But when she took a turn for the worse it was her IBD/pancreatitis, the heart disease was still stable, the heart size even went down to near normal with medications though she still had backflow from the defective heart valve. Who knows if it had been just heart disease, she'd had more time as it was still stable, maybe a lot more time. So Bear may still have a lot of time left.

I hope you have a lot more time with your kitty.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Absolutely give Bear all the attention he wants.
You have a pic to share? Love to see him.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I apologize for the late reply...I never saw my post make it through until I posted another...lol

Our follow up with the cardiologist that diagnosed him will either be Friday or early next week. We are still having trouble with him eating and I saw our normal vet with him yesterday who gave us an appetite stimulant. So far today that seems to have made him act even more hungry but he is still not really eating anything. Hoping to get him sorted out soon on that so we can have better time with him. 

Talking with our vet she confirmed what I already assumed that he's probably only going to be around another 3 to 6 months and she thinks closer to 3 since he has an arrhythmia too. Sad times for us but at least we did get a long time with him. I'll work on getting a picture up.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Here are 2 of my favorite photos, one closeup and one of him doing what he does best.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bear is a Handsome Boy!
So sorry to hear this outcome...
Spoil him more and enjoy your time with him...
Bear is so lucky to have you guys and enjoy your love...
As he gets closer to 'Flying' from this realm...
Hugs and Prayers


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank You very much, he has always been our pretty baby.

Question for all, he is still not eating much of anything. Today maybe a nibble of canned food a couple times and that's it. I've had to resort to force feeding him again and am really out of ideas till we go to the vet. The stimulant really did seem to make him hungry but he still just looks at the food and walks away. I've tried his favorite canned food, the recovery canned food, the critical care canned food and even made a horrible smoothie from one of his canned foods lol. He'll lick yogurt, ice cream or even the food gravy off my finger but just doesn't want to eat on his own outside of random things like our ham from a pizza last night.

I really don't know why he won't eat, he did for a couple days after the emergency room visit but stopped again. It's even more frustrating since he was eating fine even the morning when he couldn't breathe so I don't know what's changed.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

If he hasn't eaten in a while, the acid in his stomach (bile) will irritate it, and can cause him to vomit, feel nauseous, and not want to eat. You can give him Pepcid (or generic famotidine). This website has info (A LOT of info) on it and proper dosing: Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Nausea, Vomiting, Appetite Loss and Excess Stomach Acid

You can try human baby food too. Mine have always liked the Gerber "chicken and gravy" (which is just chicken, water, and cornstarch), just make sure you get the meat-only varieties (not anything with vegetables). If he likes licking stuff off your fingers, he'll be in heaven. That's how I've always given it to my sick cats. The stuff stinks, but they seem to love it, and little jar has 100 calories.

He's a very handsome boy. I'm so sorry you're going through this!


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you so much for that link you might be onto something there with the acid. While he's not vomiting he is doing a lot of the other signs and he's drinking so much I don't think he's dehydrated.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Been a few days so figured I would update. We went out the other night late to get him pepcid and baby food based on that feedback so we could give it to him right away. Didn't see a lot of improvement the first couple days but today he seems to be a bit better. 

Bought him some chicken heart/liver fancy feast last night and it's the first food of any kind (other than some of the critical care stuff) that he's actually eaten more than just the gravy. In addition it looks like he at least tried a little dry food last night too while we were sleeping. He'll occasionally eat tiny bits of cheese or even lunch meat when we give it to him by hand as well. I don't really think he's eating enough yet but I am encouraged by the last 24 hours. 

I did get him an appointment with this internal medicine vet for his follow up on his heart so I am anxious to see what they say. Given the fact that he's on just about the best and strongest meds according to our normal vet I don't really want to change any of that if we can avoid it because it seems to be doing it's job in relation to his heart.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I hope Bear is on the path to stabilization...
It is very important to get him eating, so whatever perks his appetite up enough to eat is good! Whether its Fancy Feast or Friskies, if he'll eat it-Go for it!
It will be interesting to see what the Internal Med Vet has to say.
Please let us know how it goes.
Hugs and prayers, All Paws Crossed!


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Well the vet today was mostly discouraging I guess. 
The sorta? good news: He seems to have an infection based on running a temp and high white blood cell count. Based on how awful his breath is and his bad teeth in the back she thinks the infection is there which is also why he isn't eating. We did get an antibiotic for that. If it works he should start eating again.

As far as the other updates go:

His potassium is super crazy low from not eating, so low it explains why he doesn't want to do anything at all. We received potassium pills for that.
She switched us to a different appetite stimulant to see if it works better, it's a cream we put in his ear.
He appears to have a lump in his throat near his thyroid apparently, blood work being done to see how his thyroid is.

Lastly our baby is down to 7 pounds, he weighed 10 2 weeks ago  He should weigh about 13 pounds and just a couple years ago he weighed 16 sigh.

The bottom line now is if the antibiotics work, if they don't we will be pretty much out of options. We aren't likely to get his teeth looked at because the odds of him surviving being knocked out are pretty low. In the meantime I'm going to have to force feed him some more tonight I think since he hasn't eaten much today.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh poor Bear...if he's got a bad tooth infection, you bet it'll knock out any appetite he might have...
It's so hard to watch our 'kids' go downhill healthwise...
If I remember right, potassium is also necessary for a healthy heart...
Praying he stabilizes soon...


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Prayers for Bear. He is very beautiful. He is lucky to have such loving people doing everything they can for him to make him feel better.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

We got the blood work back today and I guess his thyroid functions are off the charts from the tumor in his neck (seriously how much crap can go wrong at once) The good news is there is a pill for that which will hopefully get him to gain weight. Since his heart is already failing I don't know what the tumor really means other than him having terrible luck.

Good News however, he has eaten almost 2 full cans of food today including the shredded stuff he's been avoiding!! Also the potassium pills worked within hours...unfortunately that meant a long night of him meowing I assume letting us know how hungry he was even though he wouldn't eat anything lol. He also brought a toy upstairs and started playing with it. I will limit his playing but frankly I want him to enjoy some of his time left.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The hyperthyroid diagnosis may actually be good news for you. Thyroid tumors in cats are typically benign and can be controlled with medication (there are other treatments but they're not really an option for you at this point). A cat with uncontrolled hyper-t can develop congestive heart failure, arrhythmias and an increased heart rate. It is usually reversible when the thyroid is controlled. Not sure about the impact on the mitral valve though. 

Methimazole dose should be started very low...1.25mg twice a day and have the T4 levels checked again in 3 weeks. Many vets will try to start at 5mg twice a day or higher. This can be very dangerous as there can be severe side effects, the body adjusts better if the level is brought up slowly. If his levels are not normal at 3 weeks a small increase should be given. And repeat until his levels are in the normal range. 

Methimazole can be administered via pill or compounded into a transdermal gel or even made into a treat.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah looks like it's a 5mg pill cut in half that we give him twice a day so 2.5 each time. He has a pretty big tumor on his thyroid, honestly never thought to check his neck like that. I'm more than a little irritated that my visit to the er and my normal vet in the last 2 weeks didn't pick up on it though.

I don't think anything will help the valve in his heart but my normal vet cut his expected time left because of the arrhythmia he has so maybe that will go away with these meds at least.

I just want to thank everyone on here, you have been really helpful and has really helped me a lot with all this. He's like a different cat today between actually eating, playing a little and even waiting at the door for us when we got back from going to cvs to get his meds. We know that it won't always been like this but we really feel blessed to have our kitty back again and will take advantage of it while we can.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so glad Bear is feeling better and eating again. He is a lucky boy to have such caring parents.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Darkaine, I'm glad you'll have more time with Bear...Cherish that time and I hope the meds work for his thyroid!

It does seem like a high starting dose, so watch for any strange actions...
The people here who urge caution, 
is because of their first hand experience with that drug...
It can't be stopped suddenly either.

I pray you have more years together!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Darkaine, How is Bear doing?


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

He started eating again after the last vet visit thankfully. Innova kitten food seems to be his favorite, he's eating the Big can of it a day right now and sometimes more. He's still not very interested in dry food or shredded canned food but at least he's eating something. Next follow up with the vet is Monday

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Darkaine, 
Sure glad Bear is eating! 
How does he seem to be reacting to the medicine??


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Other than sleeping a lot he seems to be doing ok with them. The biggest issue so far is getting all the pills in him lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

So small update from the visit today, he gained a pound and a half in the last 2 weeks so he's closer to being a normal weight again at least. Waiting on blood work to see how the thyroid is doing. 

On the downside he accumulated enough fluid that they wanted to drain his chest again. That part is kind of disheartening since he hadn't really gained any when we went last time and now had to have quite a bit drained. The vet was surprised she said since fixing the thyroid normally helps the heart. 

On the brighter side as soon as he got home he was acting normal at least. Honestly that's the hardest part of this for me...wrapping my brain around the fact that at some point we'll probably have to let him go because of the fluid even though he's acting normal minus not playing as much.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about the fluid. It is good that Bear put on some weight.

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Bear.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Darkaine, 
It is always so heartbreaking when we have to start thinking about our final parting of ways at the end of the journey we've shared in this life...
You will know when to let Bear Fly...
Until then spoil him even more and enjoy the time you are given.
Sharon


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

PETPETS to Bear with gentle chin scratches...

ANd hugs to you. We all know what it's like to be where you are at. And we all know we will be there again too, someday, whether it be sooner or later...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I know this is so sad for you to go through. I know with my Lacey it is a hospice situation and I cherish every day she give us to be with her. The day will come, and of course it will be when you least expect it I'm sure, but you know you have support here and you are preparing yourself emotionally I know. Hugs to you and your Bear.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I think that even though I felt like I was ready to let him go part of me was hoping this would all just go away somehow. Now that the the heart meds are raised maybe that will help but he's on such a high dose to begin with (from what my vet said) we are probably out of options.

I have to go out of town for week at the end of the month...I can't even stand the thought of it right now.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Holding him close. Give him petpets from all of us here.
We know what you are feeling. We have been (or are) there.

It's a promise I make to my kitties, even though it makes my heart just hemmorage.
That I will take the pain upon me and into my heart rather than ask them to suffer more than need be. 

I promise them (and yes, I do make that promise vocally to them when I first get them) that I will try and give them the best life I can. And when that quality of life is gone, I will help them leave this world peacefully and go on to the next

And it always makes me cry, when I first give them that promise. and then when I have to fulfill it.

But I would have it no other way.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

So a follow up on his thyroid, the count is still really high so they want me to double the dose of meds he is getting to 2 pills a day which would be 10mg a day so 2 5mg pills. 

What should I watch out for by going to such a high dose? I know others have expressed concerns with a dose that high so I was just curious.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Wow...normally I'd be really hesitant to go up that much. But where it's affecting his heart so significantly I think it needs to be done. Still...I wouldn't do it cold turkey...I'd take it up a little at a time over the course of a week anyway. Let's see what Laurie has to say...she knows a lot more about this than I do. 

Is he on Lasix for his heart? One funny thing with Kobi was that he was on 6.25 mg given 3 times a day and while the fluid accumulation slowed down significantly, it was still happening. Then for a variety of reasons, I couldn't do it 3 times a day. So I decided to see what would happen if I gave him a double dose in the morning and the regular dose at dinner. Unbelievably, he started peeing out huge amounts and his belly went down completely in a few weeks. He's been maintaining like that for a couple months. I was concerned that maybe his kidneys might be in trouble or he became diabetic, but a blood test alleviated those fears. He just needed a higher dose at one time. So not only does the dose per day matter, but also how much is administered at one time.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

doodlebug said:


> Wow...normally I'd be really hesitant to go up that much. But where it's affecting his heart so significantly I think it needs to be done. Still...I wouldn't do it cold turkey...I'd take it up a little at a time over the course of a week anyway. Let's see what Laurie has to say...she knows a lot more about this than I do.
> 
> Is he on Lasix for his heart? One funny thing with Kobi was that he was on 6.25 mg given 3 times a day and while the fluid accumulation slowed down significantly, it was still happening. Then for a variety of reasons, I couldn't do it 3 times a day. So I decided to see what would happen if I gave him a double dose in the morning and the regular dose at dinner. Unbelievably, he started peeing out huge amounts and his belly went down completely in a few weeks. He's been maintaining like that for a couple months. I was concerned that maybe his kidneys might be in trouble or he became diabetic, but a blood test alleviated those fears. He just needed a higher dose at one time. So not only does the dose per day matter, but also how much is administered at one time.


Current medications for him are:

Methimazole (that's what they upped to 2 5mg tabs a day)
Enalapril (for heart 1 whole and 1 half of a 2.5 mg tab a day)
Furosemile?can't read my writing lol(diuretic 1 half 20mg tab twice a day)
1/4 baby asprin every 3 days
potassium gel instead of pill now because his potassium is still low.

I can't remember if I said it in the beginning but he has severe heart failure and they started him up on a pretty high dose. Visit before last they found a large (their words) tumor/growth on his thyroid and his test results were one of the highest they've seen. 

The medicine had to have worked at least some because he gained almost 2 pounds in 2 weeks but they said the number was still way too high and that's why they doubled the dose I guess especially since he gained so much fluid in the last 2 weeks.

Behaviorally right now he is almost back to normal which is making it hard for me to not be frustrated by all this since he seems so healthy. He is definitely using his litter pan a ton to pee too so I don't know how he keeps any fluid lol.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sometimes it takes a few adjustments to get the methimazole dose right and the time between adjustments so see how much effect it has. You won't really know whether he's gaining real weight or whether it's variations in fluid until it's all under control. Unfortunately it all takes a bit of patience, which I know is hard when you just want him to be better. 

Kobi is on Enalapril...1/2 tablet twice a day. Furesomide is the generic name for Lasix. They may need to up that a bit to get rid of more fluid. I'm surprised he's not on something like Atenolol which helps normalize heart rate. Kobi gets 1/4 of a 25mg tab twice a day. BTW...I don't know where you're getting your meds, but these qualify as $4 prescriptions (30 day supply) at Walmart and Target.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I filled the Methimazole at cvs but the rest are still the pills we got from the er visit. I might have to look into walmart or target because cvs does seem more expensive even for my stuff. 

I have to leave for a week on the 31st so the plan is to setup an appointment for him when I get back since I can take him during a work day at lot easier than my wife but we are definitely keeping a close eye on him. I'm all kinds of nervous about leaving for so long.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

How is Bear doing today?


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

The last 2 days he's been pretty much 99.5% the same old cat he's always been behavior wise and even played a little with me. Honestly if I didn't know he was sick I wouldn't have any reason to think he is.

He's off the appetite stimulant and still eating 3 to 4 cans (smaller cans) of food a day, we mix up the flavors and brands to keep him interested. Still doesn't have any interest in dry or treats but I'll take the calories where we can get them.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there .. Just reading all about Bear. I am praying hard for you. We can hold eah other up as Bear and Teq go through their struggles. Hang in there.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Darkaine, Just checking in to say you and Bear are in my thoughts and prayers. 
Pets for Bear...
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

blondie1483 said:


> Hi there .. Just reading all about Bear. I am praying hard for you. We can hold eah other up as Bear and Teq go through their struggles. Hang in there.


Thanks, I know bears issue is a bit different especially with him acting totally normal now but I hope I can help you at least some.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Darkaine, Just checking in to say you and Bear are in my thoughts and prayers.
> Pets for Bear...
> Sharon


Ty, it's been a good week or so really ever since the last visit he's gotten to the point of being completely normal now. So happy he's acting good just hope it keeps up until after my work trip next week (and longer of course)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Darkaine, Glad Bear is more like his old self...
Who will taking care of him while you're gone?
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh well my wife has the helm when I'm gone, usually he takes care of her for me but I think this time they will be caring for each other. :lol:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh thats good Darkaine!! 
Bear ought to do just fine then!
Yep, they can take care of each other!
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm a little worried about him again now, seems to be breathing a lot harder and makes me nervous that the fluid is building up again already. My wife knows where to go if he starts open mouth breathing again but I really hope I'm just being paranoid and he wont' have to go anywhere before our appointment on the 7th.

So the hard question for me and hopefully some of you have been there but when is enough ..enough with chest fluid buildup? He seems so normal in every other way, eating/drinking/cuddling etc that I really don't know that I can ever say it's time to let go. Other than my fiscal limitations are there any issues/problems with just draining fluid every few weeks? A few weeks ago when he wasn't eating or anything it would have been a lot easier to say ok it's time because there was no quality of life but now he just seems so normal.....:sad2


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Is the procedure where they drain the fluids really stressful for him? If he handles that fairly well without becoming overly upset and if he is pretty much normal and happy in between treatments, I would not say it's time either. If, on the other hand, he is really stressing over the treatments and it is affecting his quality of life having to repeatedly have that done, I would be inclined to think differently about it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maybe he just needs his Lasix dose increased. I'd ask about trying that before making any big decisions.

Kobi did well with the fluid draining. We found that he did better if they took the top off his crate and left him in it, more secure...he didn't fight them at all. The procedure is not super invasive, so if he does OK I wouldn't hesitate to do it regularly. Especially if he's acting totally normal when the fluid is lowered. The procedure was not very expensive at my vet...around $40 or so.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah he does fine with it and has no issues recovering from it. The vet I'm seeing it's a lot more than 40 bucks but it's more of a specialist I think so I don't know if I should try to take him to our normal vet next time.

I guess my real question is there some sort of next phase to this with him? Or is it just fluid filling his chest that will be the ultimate problem?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thinking of you and Bear...
Hugs and Prayers...
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry been a bit since I posted since I was out of town. Bear and my wife made it through ok although she had some issues giving him pills. His next appointment is Monday and I'm pretty worried about it.

To catch up, last weekend we took him to our normal vet on Saturday since they let us bring him in at the last minute because he was breathing to hard/fast again. They didn't see much fluid in his chest and only got out 30 to 40 ml which shouldn't have been enough to cause issues. After that his breathing slowed a little but not much and right now he's breathing pretty heavily and 1 breath a second or faster which I guess is to fast from what I've read. His nostrils are flaring a lot and he is making noises some too. 

If it's not fluid (which it doesn't seem to be) I can only guess it's more heart troubles...either way it isn't good I guess.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm glad that Bear did ok while you were gone. I will keep all of you in my prayers and hope that 
the vet appointment on Monday goes well. I'm praying that Bear's heart condition is stable.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mark, 
Keeping you and Bear in my prayers. I hope that there is a good prognosis on Monday for Bear.
Hugs,
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

So at first the vet visit was a downer today since they had to drain almost 300 ml again but after talking to the vet I felt a little better. 1) last visit there was a bit of a miscommunication and she wanted his diuretic to increase not the heart meds. So now we are correcting that so she's hopeful the right dose of diuretic will get the fluid under control. 2) She's pretty certain that our normal vet just didn't get much drained because they couldn't see it all.

This seems semi logical as they use an xray there and she uses an ultrasound ( i think) which gives her a better view. I did get the information for the in home service if the time comes for Bear but based on my conversation with her we will keep a good eye on him and possibly take him in one more time (minimum) if things seems to get better for awhile now.

He's still eating and acting pretty normal and like I told her....this does not make it easy to think about putting him down since he seems normal. As soon as we got home and he got out of his cage he was reading me the riot act and meowing nonstop. After he got over that he ate right way too, he really doesn't seem to mind being drained of fluid at all.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Finally found the right photo


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mark, I was wondering how it went today...
Oops on the mix up with the meds!
Hopefully, now that is straightened out, Bear will do a lot better!
I'm glad he read you the riot act!
Means he's still feeling feisty!
He seems like a smart boy...he may already have it figured out that he feels better after the fluid is removed, so he doesn't mind the procedure!
Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bear is Handsome! I think I see why you named him Bear!


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Part of it came from his play style with me because he will stand on his hind legs a lot and swat at me with his front paws which always cracks me up. He still does it now a little but not for long and I usually don't try to to get him to play that much anymore since I'm afraid of getting him too excited.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok so now it's been a few days since the dose increase of the Furosemide and he's worrying us again. Starting yesterday he wasn't eating as much and today it's looking like hardly at all so far. Went ahead and put some of the appetite stimulant cream in his ear to see if that helps since he seems interested in eating. 

It seemed like yesterday he peed a lot less than he had been which I know shouldn't be the case and that concerns me a lot more, is there anything I should look for or do to try and help if that continues?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't have any advice, just wanted to say that I am thinking about Bear and keeping all of you in my prayers.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mark I don't know about Furosemide...
Hope someone can answer your question...
Hugs and Prayers and pets for Bear.
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks Guys, I think the appetite stimulant is kicking in cause he's starting to eat a little more tonight. Still not enough but it looks like progress anyway, I haven't checked his litter yet tonight but I know he's been in there a couple times today at a minimum.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Waiting on a callback from the vet, Bear didn't have a good weekend as he's hardly eating anything again. Right now he isn't doing much of anything and just sleeping all day. He has eaten a little each day but not nearly enough. It really hurts me to see my baby going through the not eating stuff again.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry Mark. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and Bear.

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mark, 
Sending you and Bear, Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

So haven't posted just because I've been worrying over him so much. The vet put him back on his original dose, even though it wasn't effective enough in controlling the fluid what's the point of leaving him on a higher dose if he won't eat. 

So we started that Monday night but things haven't improved much. Yesterday and today he pretty much just sleeps all the time on our love seat. If I put food out for him he won't get down for it but if I put it right next to him in the chair he'll eat a little although it's usually just licking up gravy. 

As soon as I sit in my recliner at night he'll come over and jump in my lap and sleep there and he'll come upstairs and sleep in the bed at night with us but otherwise he's not doing much. He isn't acting like he's hurting or anything and his breathing is ok I think he's just tired because he's not eating enough. I'm fearful that increasing the dosage crossed some line for his body and he just isn't going to eat much again. 

Anyway out plan is to see how he does tonight and tomorrow and then we will have to figure out what to do. We don't really want to put him through anything else so we might have to make the call to put him to sleep I guess if he doesn't start eating on his own in the next day or two. I feel like we are dancing on the line right now of giving him a chance versus us being selfish and we really don't want him to suffer.

Sorry for the rambling post it's been a long week and just needed to get it off my chest.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So sorry you are going through this with your boy. You are really thinking of him and not yourselves, so even though it is a hard line to walk you will know when it is time. Thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry Mark. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your wife and Bear. 

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mark, I am so very, very sorry to hear this about Bear...
My heart goes out to you and your wife...
Hugs and Prayers...Gentle pets for Bear...
Sharon


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

So.. Didn't eat anything other than maybe 1/4 jar of baby food today. His breathing is getting fast and his nostrils are starting to flare so I know the fluid has built up again. We made a hard decision but barring a miracle overnight I'm going to call and schedule the in home euthanasia tomorrow. It looks like they even come out easter Sunday so probably will be then. We think his body just can't take much more so it's better to give our baby peace now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that.
Its so hard during this time when to make the decision but it definitely sounds like hes ready.
I am so sorry


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.  

Sending you lots of courage to get through these awful days, and sending lots of snuggles to Bear.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry Mark. It takes a lot of strength and love to make that decision. I know how hard that is. I will be sending thoughts and prayers to all of you. 

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mark, My Prayers are going your way across the miles...
For you, your wife and Bear...
Snuggle him, Spoil him...
Until it's time to let him Fly Free...
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh that's so sad but I am sure the right decision for Bear. You and your wife have had a wonderful life with him and gave him. Our thoughts are with you at this time.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

So it will be tomorrow around 2pm.... seems weird scheduling such a thing. Thanks for all the kind words throughout this they really have helped. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mark, Prayers of Strength for tomorrow...
I know it hurts...♡♡♡
HUGS...
Sharon


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I am so so sorry. I will pray for you. I don't know if you're religious or Christian but Easter is a very special day to be passing to the other side. 

I am relieved that Bear will be at home. I wish that happened for my Tequila. 

Take care.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

The people that came out were really great which made the process easier. I'm not even sure he was fully asleep from the anesthesia before we had to administer the other shot. Once the anesthesia kicked in I couldn't even tell he was breathing anymore so they said we needed to do the other shot. Once it went in it was only a few seconds before he was at peace. 

The house feels so incredibly empty right now, still hard to believe he's gone. I'll work up a rainbow bridge post at some point, thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mark my thoughts and Prayers are with you and your wife...
Bear you were surrounded by love as you got to Fly Free...
No more pain...only your own Special Sunbeam to call yours, to bask in...
Many of us got to know you a bit here, and we're going to miss you to...
Bear...Forever...in all our hearts...
Hugs and Prayers
Sharon


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Prayers for you. I (we) know just how raw the pain is. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I know all too well how painful this is on you and how lonely the house is now. Open your heart and mind and perhaps you will feel Bear's spirit around you in the coming days as he transitions to his new life. It sounds corny, but after Mocha pased, I clearly felt her. I am sure your baby is at peace and playing away with all our pets at the Bridge.....taking comfort from another like we do here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Darkaine, Im just catching up on Bear's journey. Im so so sorry for you loss. Our hearts do hemmorage at the having to send one of our loved one's to the bridge, and they take a part of our heart with them.

Sacred prayers for all of you at this time. It's never easy. It always hurts. May the love that you showed to him, be present to you at this time..

Bless your soul for not asking extreme suffering from him.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

More gentle hugs for you and yours, I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words sometimes,...
Rest in peace, sweet Bear, ....
I am glad you were able to have them come to your home and let him fly free with less stress, hopefully


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So, so sorry you lost your boy - you were there for him in every way possible, including easing his way to no more suffering when it became clear he was not having quality of life.

That must have been much more peaceful for him and you having someone come to the house. We had scheduled the same for our boy when we lost him last October, but he all of a sudden went downhill so fast we couldn't wait for the scheduled time and had to end up bringing him in emergently. It was so sad but we couldn't let him suffer.


----------

